# many problems ThrottleStop version 9.5



## MorePower999 (Oct 8, 2022)

TechPowerUp can you improve the efficiency of all the software ThrottleStop still has so many problems ThrottleStop 9.5 version thanks for understanding


----------



## ADTS001 (Oct 8, 2022)

What problems?


----------



## Night (Oct 8, 2022)

If you're referring to compatibility issues with Windows 11, switch back to 10 or wait for further optimization. Regarding the programming language efficiency... it's irrelevant for such a small application, you're not using Photoshop.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 8, 2022)

MorePower999 said:


> ThrottleStop still has so many problems


Show me an example of the problems and I will get to work on fixing them. Some minor problems in ThrottleStop 9.5 have already been fixed. I have not released an updated version yet because I am still waiting to hear from users like you so I can fix all of the problems. Feedback from users is minimal so I have to assume that most users think everything is OK.

As for efficiency, ThrottleStop is written in C++ and is extremely efficient in terms of memory usage and CPU cycles consumed. ThrottleStop's only competitor is Intel XTU which is a bloated mess. XTU consumes 10 times as many CPU cycles and uses 10 times as much memory compared to ThrottleStop.

ThrottleStop is compatible with Windows 11 after you disable the Windows 11 virtualization features. Talk to Microsoft if you want improved compatibility. They could easily allow software to access the voltage control register if they wanted to without users being forced to disable these safety features.









						How to Disable Virtualization-Based Security (VBS) in Windows 11 to Improve Gaming
					

Getting frame drops while playing games in Windows 11? VBS might be the reason and here's how you can disable VBS in Windows 11.




					beebom.com


----------



## MorePower999 (Oct 9, 2022)

The throttlestop 9.5 software after many times I close and open it tells me throttlestop Error locating driver file: The system cannot find the specified file.

Edizione    Windows 11 Pro
Versione    22H2
Data installazione:    ‎22/‎09/‎2022
Build sistema operativo    22621.608
Esperienza    Windows Feature Experience Pack 1000.22634.1000.0


----------



## Chronus (Oct 9, 2022)

MorePower999 said:


> TechPowerUp can you improve the efficiency of all the software ThrottleStop still has so many problems ThrottleStop 9.5 version thanks for understanding
> 
> 
> View attachment 264597



Odd.

1-TS's cpu footprint is minuscule. XTU could try and aim for that; actually, any monitoring program should have as little an impact on cpu time as TS.
2- it's very stable. I recall only 1 crash since early 2021 - and that was caused by something else.
3- C++ and C provide the best basis for efficiency - as long as the programmer is competent and is really paying attention to design and efficiency. I see no reason to think that's not the case here.

Which file is it that the system cannot find?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 9, 2022)

@MorePower999

What antivirus program are you using? No one else has reported the problem you are having so this might be caused by something that is running on your computer.

Windows itself could be blocking ThrottleStop from starting up correctly. This used to happen with older versions of ThrottleStop that were released before ThrottleStop 9.0. Windows sometimes did not like the WinRing0 driver that ThrottleStop used. Windows would randomly block and prevent ThrottleStop from starting up with no real explanation. Windows would then add ThrottleStop to its bad or dangerous software list. This would prevent ThrottleStop from starting up after that. I have not had any problems like this with the driver that ThrottleStop 9.0 and newer versions are using. Perhaps Windows 11 has decided that it does not like the new driver that ThrottleStop is using.

Until more people start reporting this problem, there is nothing that I can do to fix it. Even if everyone starts reporting this problem, there is probably still nothing I can do to fix it. This is either an antivirus related bug or a Windows 11 security feature. Have you disabled all of the Windows 11 virtualization features including core isolation memory integrity?









						How to Disable Virtualization-Based Security (VBS) in Windows 11 to Improve Gaming
					

Getting frame drops while playing games in Windows 11? VBS might be the reason and here's how you can disable VBS in Windows 11.




					beebom.com
				




I am still happily using Windows 10 and I am having zero issues with ThrottleStop starting up reliably. No driver issues are being reported. I am using the Task Scheduler to start ThrottleStop when I log into Windows. It will likely be another year before I install Windows 11 on any computer I have.

Edit - Microsoft has added some new security features to Windows 11 22H2. Try contacting Microsoft. Ask them how to prevent Smart App Control from blocking legitimate software from starting up.



> Windows 11, version 22H2 also delivers critically important new security features. For example, available on new Windows 11 devices, or with clean installations of Windows 11, Smart App Control enables you to confidently download any app you need without worry by blocking untrusted or unsigned applications, script files, and malicious macros from running on Windows 11.








						Windows 11, version 22H2 update history - Microsoft Support
					






					support.microsoft.com


----------



## MorePower999 (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## unclewebb (Oct 10, 2022)

@MorePower999

What is the location on your hard drive of the ThrottleStop folder? 
C:\Program Files (x86)\ThrottleStop

Are you in a limited account or are you in an Administrator account?

Are you trying to start ThrottleStop.exe by double clicking on the icon or are you using the Task Scheduler to start ThrottleStop?

If you try to start ThrottleStop a second or third time, does it finally start up or does it never start up?

What antivirus program are you using?


----------



## MorePower999 (Oct 10, 2022)

Che programma antivirus stai usando? 
 Sto usando e Windows defender

la posizione in cui si trova ThrottleStop_9.5 e D:\Download\ThrottleStop_9.5

il mio account è amministratore 

No, non sto usando alcuno Scheduler per avviare ThrottleStop_9.5

Se provi ad avviare ThrottleStop una seconda o terza volta, alla fine si avvia o non si avvia mai?
Non si avvia mai e mi dà sempre lo stesso errore


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 10, 2022)

MorePower999 said:


> What antivirus program are you using?
> I'm using and Windows Defender
> 
> the location where ThrottleStop_9.5 is located and D: \ Download \ ThrottleStop_9.5
> ...





> It never starts


It is probably the new Windows 11 22H2 Smart App Control that is blocking the ThrottleStop driver from being installed. If ThrottleStop cannot install the driver then ThrottleStop will not start up.

Try creating a new folder on your C: drive.

C:\Program Files (x86)\ThrottleStop

Install the ThrottleStop files including ThrottleStop.exe into that folder. Do you see the same error when you try to run ThrottleStop.exe from this folder?

If you are still having problems, try turning off Smart App Control.









						How to Turn Smart App Control On or Off in Windows 11 - MajorGeeks
					

Smart App Control is a newer feature of Windows 11 that works alongside your current security software to protect you from malicious software.



					www.majorgeeks.com
				




I think the new and improved Smart App Control is one of the major changes for Windows 11 22H2. Hopefully turning Smart App Control off allows ThrottleStop to start up. Maybe Smart App Control has a feature so you can add ThrottleStop.exe to its safe to run file list.

Thanks for telling me about this issue. I cannot fix what Microsoft has broken but it is still nice to know about this new problem.

Here is a good YouTube video that shows how to manage Smart App Control by editing the registry.










Here is some more info.








						Turn On or Off Smart App Control in Windows 11  Tutorial
					

Smart App Control (SAC) is a new security feature starting with Windows 11 build 22567. Smart App Control can work alongside your other security software, such as Microsoft Defender, for added protection.  Smart App Control adds significant protection from malware, including new and emerging...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## Chaugh (Nov 2, 2022)

Hi UncleWebb,

quick question on 9.5 (didnt want to start a new thread for a simple question) - I noticed the lock and disable power limits is gone in 9.5.  What happened to it - is it enabled by default now?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 2, 2022)

Chaugh said:


> I noticed the lock and disable power limits is gone in 9.5


Read the included ReadMe file. I knew people would ask this question so I put a clue in there.


----------

